# 10 gauge #4 Buck



## kdesq (Nov 22, 2005)

I can't find any 10 gauge #4 Buck anywhere. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Shoot T shot if your shooting coyotes if not good luck finding 4 buck.


----------



## kdesq (Nov 22, 2005)

Brad.T said:


> Shoot T shot if your shooting coyotes if not good luck finding 4 buck.


I have tried T shot and I like the results with lead 4B better. I saw there some others on the forum who have used it as well and I hoped there was some sitting on a store shelf somewhere.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Let us know how the shotgunning goes this season. I have never killed a yote with my 12 gauge but would like to someday.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I couldn't find it anywhere i would look for someone that reloads shotguns shells.


----------



## kdesq (Nov 22, 2005)

I appreciate the effort. I'm guessing that I'll have to invest in some 10ga. reloading dies.


----------

